# Which Alpine HU? 9833, 9886, 9887



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

I have the option right now to pick one of the three... I have been running the 9833 for the last 5 years or so (I think 5...) and have no complaints. I haven't had a system for the last 4 years though, so I don't know if there will be significant reasons to change. If I shouldn't change HUs, can you explain why and if I should, can you explain why? It's hard to find much data online for the three and I can't compare them anywhere simply. 

Thanks!


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

All these opinated people on here and no one has advice?


----------



## JLocke (Nov 9, 2008)

I had a 9833 and currently have the 9887. I would keep the 9833 if i were you, there isn't enough difference between the two to change out. If you're into using your ipod then the 9887 might be better for you. When comes it comes to sq they both sound similar.


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Good to know. I don't use an ipod, but might be using my droid as an input from time to time. Nothing regular though, so it's not a big deal/consideration. 
Thanks for the input


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

for older alpines, there's an ai-net to aux adapter you can use.

you can pick it up on ebay for a couple bucks


----------



## JLAudiow6v2 (Jun 28, 2011)

I personally would stick with the 9833 that you have now. I started with a 9886, but the audio adjustments should be much better than just bass and treble at that price point. I then upgraded to the CDA-117, which added a 7 band graphic equalizer and a 5 band parametric. The audio options were obviously far better, but then I started researching these older Alpines like the one you have. If I'm not mistaken the 9833 has a built in active crossover? For that reason alone, I purchased a 7 year old 9855 on Ebay just to get that active crossover. It also had the nice biolite display, the 4 volt preouts, the time alignment and other great features that my 9886 and 117 had.
If you don't care too much about audio adjustments, the newer Alpines are a little faster with the Ipod controls, and they don't have to use that big clumsy KCA-420I that we have to run with ours. Other than that, I personally favor these older Alpines solely for the great audio adjustments. I can't think of one deck out right now with an active crossover, other than those high end Pioneer units.
Stick with the 9833 in my opinion. There isn't much to gain with these newer units.


----------

